# My Case Cross Motor



## Don L. (Nov 6, 2004)

Here is a photo of my Case 25 45 Cross Engine I restored last year. No one has seen this tractor since I hade it hand pinstiped .
Since this photo was taken I have added the factory 4 tone exhaust whistle and factory valve to run it. It sits at my buddies museum, It is too big for my truck I won't haul it again. Weighs about 11,000 lbs. Turn out very nice. $18.000 invested
Don L.
spam town USA


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

That looks great Don you did a excellent job on it:thumbsup:


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

Nice tractor  It's an investment that I don't think you'll loose money on.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

wow that looks awesome! never seen a case like that!

Ryan


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Great job
I seen one at a tractor show in Michigan a few years ago. it was unrestored and running. I took some video of it as they drove it off the trailer and parked it in the show section. it ran real rough............not sure if it was just running bad or was supposed to run like that. 
Rodster


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Don,
Great looking machine. There is a family thas has a couple of crossmotors but don't recall the models. I wouldn't mind finding a smaller cross motor.
:tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm 
caseman-d


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Great job Don! :thumbsup: 

The pinstripes and detailing makes it top notch.

Mark


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

nice loking tractor don you did a great job on it


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

That is my first time to see a steel wheeled tractor with "dualies" on the rear. Way cool! Nice job on the restoration!


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

WOW! That is a tractor I would love to have on my land to play with! awesome!awesome!awesome!awesome!awesome!awesome!awesome!awesome!awesome!awesome!awesome!awesome!awesome!awesome!awesome!awesome!


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *That is my first time to see a steel wheeled tractor with "dualies" on the rear. Way cool! Nice job on the restoration! *


Joe,
Back in them days on the steel wheels they were called extentions. Whenever you see a ad for steel wheels and they say with extentions thats what they are referring to.
caseman-d


----------

